# new man here



## 7stwchuck (Mar 26, 2008)

Iam Chuck a life long deer hunter from north east Missouri have one son 15 who is a deer killing machine he shoots a 243 or a 7mm-08 I shoot a 7mmstw or a 30-06 it is a 03a3 had loads of work done to it , but I wanted to drop in and say hi I know some about reloading and about shooting iam about rifle poor I have 13 now in stock and looking to add to the list two rock chuckers in the basement to reload with . And I look forward to chatting with you all :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Welcome, you will now be on nodakoutdoors every night the rest of your life for atleast a half hour. :lol:


----------

